# Pre-Treating A Pond With Copper Sulfate?



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

I have a 1 acre pond. 8ft deep, So far, so good this summer with staying up on routine maintenance. 

I have 1 quick question these upcoming Weeks look to be hot, in the 90’s and I know it’s going to cause havoc on my 50 year old pond.... has anyone had luck, or can you pretreat your pond with copper sulfate while it’s clean to help prevent the algae that’s going to form when temps get hot and stale in the upcoming weeks? 

I understand too much is not good, and that it kills fish. Pond has not had any copper applied within the last 3 weeks. 

Any suggestions? Application rates for a 1 acre 8ft deep pond. We use standard 50lb bag. Regular crystals from a typical farm and home store. We don’t have the super concentrated smaller tubs. We keep the water dark with aqua shade. In years past I don’t think we used enough. This year though, the darker water seems to be helping with keeping the pond cleaner. 

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Farmhand (Jul 11, 2011)

I don’t think it stays active that long. I could be wrong but I asked about treating a pond that cattle drank out of and was told that in 2-3 days it’s done it’s work and the water was safe to drink again. They told me to get grass carp and they’ve helped a lot.


----------



## Lady J (Sep 21, 2014)

SelfTaught said:


> I have a 1 acre pond. 8ft deep, So far, so good this summer with staying up on routine maintenance.
> 
> I have 1 quick question these upcoming Weeks look to be hot, in the 90’s and I know it’s going to cause havoc on my 50 year old pond.... has anyone had luck, or can you pretreat your pond with copper sulfate while it’s clean to help prevent the algae that’s going to form when temps get hot and stale in the upcoming weeks?
> 
> ...


Copper is very short lived,it's usually gone in a day.


----------

